# Available in SE PA



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi all!

I'm doing a rescue his weekend to save some ratties from becoming food. I can't save them all, and even if I could, the seller would probably just buy more rats to start his operation up again. But I can at least give a few a safe home where they'll be loved for their entire lives. From his pics they look relatively healthy and in decent housing conditions. 

I'm only going to adopt what I can handle as far as space goes, but if anyone wants to adopt from me let me know. 

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pet/5317607916.html <- CL ad. Seller is located in Clifton Heights, PA, and I live in Coatesville PA if anyone wants me to pick some up for them.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I saw your post on the Facebook group. And i saw the ad too, ugh the little blazed faces almost had me! I cant add any more right now though... my oldest girl is too old and sickly to deal with babies.

Good luck!


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks Paige - I'm getting two blazed girls and a self for myself... and Andrea has me getting 4 or 5 for her, plus whatever others "speak" to be to be up for adoption after quarantine. Hope your girl isn't too bad off :-/


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Ironically enough, we just found her in the cage, she must have passed while we were at work as she was up and eating this morning...

My way of mourning would be to snatch up two babies... however, my partner takes death a lot harder and is not ready to add to the mischief. 

I'm wondering though, since this guy has blazes, do you think they're at risk for megacolon? Its so hard to find them in the US.


----------

